# how to detect the serial number



## vince66 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hello guys,

can you tell me please which FreeBSD command shows the serial number of the devices connected (HD, USB, SATA, ....) ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scottro (Mar 3, 2018)

You can usually get the disk drive serial number with 
	
	



```
camcontrol identify /dev/ada0
```
, assuming that ada0 is your device.

```
diskinfo -v /dev/ada0
```
 will also give you the serial number.


----------



## vince66 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello Scottro,

thanks very !


----------



## scottro (Mar 4, 2018)

You're quite welcome, glad to help.


----------

